# Christological Heresies in Our Day



## Romans922 (May 29, 2008)

What Christological Heresies exist today (example: Arianism --> Jehovah's Witness)?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 29, 2008)

Here's a list of the heresies to get us started.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

A good number of students at my seminary are full blown Marcionites and Arianist's.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 29, 2008)

Modalism ---> Oneness Pentecostals


----------



## Romans922 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I was thinking that we could show the modern day heretics based on their 'Religion' or 'Denomination' (Something like that; you know a group of people). Sad to hear about the marcionites and arianites.


----------



## Davidius (May 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A good number of students at my seminary are full blown Marcionites and Arianist's.



At RPTS???

(you can just say "Arians")


----------



## toddpedlar (May 29, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > A good number of students at my seminary are full blown Marcionites and Arianist's.
> ...



not to be confused with Aryans


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Aryans don't exist....do they?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > A good number of students at my seminary are full blown Marcionites and Arianist's.
> ...



Heavens no!!!

At PTS. 

 I did not even notice that. Arianists... Ha! Ha!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 29, 2008)

Arians - non trinitarian heretics.
Aryans - white supremacists
Arens - Israeli politician
Ariens - a lawn mower manufacturer

Ok, now let's keep it straight!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 29, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Aryans - white supremacists



Except it used to mean Persians (Iranians) and still does as far as they are concerned. The word Iran comes from the word Arya. They trace their culture back to Vedic and Avestan times in India. It was a descriptive term for the language group until the Nazis (some of whom adopted a pseudo- Zoroastrianism, which also originated in Iran) coopted it. 

Now linguists favor terms like proto Indo European.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 29, 2008)

Yeah I read that in Wikipedia Vic, but when going for a laugh it is not unusual for the comic to use the colloquial understanding and thereby avoiding the need to explain the punch line. Man, I'm no Dennis Miller. (This is a tough crowd.)


----------



## VictorBravo (May 29, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Yeah I read that in Wikipedia Vic, but when going for a laugh it is not unusual for the comic to use the colloquial understanding and thereby avoiding the need to explain the punch line. Man, I'm no Dennis Miller. (This is a tough crowd.)



Boom--Chink.  Maybe Rodney D?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 29, 2008)

New Age = gnostics
JW = Arians
Some fundamentalists = docetists
Some fundamentalists = monophysites
Some fundamentalists = Apollinarians
Some liberal mainline = modalism
Some American fundamentalists, evangelicals, and liberals = Nestorians
Roman Catholics and Arminianists = semi-Pelagian


----------

